# Searching Colnago catalogs 1983-85



## Shamus (Nov 5, 2008)

Would like to see Colnago Arabesque catalog pics and details?


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Don't usually come here anymore now that I've divested myself of my Colnagos, but try Mark Bulgier's collection here

The earliest 1980s may be 1989, but I think the Arabesque is in that catalog.


----------



## redcolnago (Jul 12, 2015)

paredown said:


> Don't usually come here anymore now that I've divested myself of my Colnagos, but try Mark Bulgier's collection here.
> 
> The earliest 1980s may be 1989, but I think the Arabesque is in that catalog.



Foolish!!!!


----------

